# Doing a little work



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

ok I'l bite, what did you do with the quiver?
Does it make it any quieter? The 1 thing I don't like about that easton quiver is it is so dang noisy when your walking. I usually just wrap my towel around my shafts to keep it quiet. it also keeps the arrows from falling out.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

yeh what did you do


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes it is a quieter now.....not silent but it isn't as loud as it was. I am going to get a small brush and paint some tool dip on the inside edges of the slots that should shut it up :thumb:

as for what I did......I got some magnets and velcro....and they are married together in the bottom of the quiver....I will say that most people probably don't have the patience to tackle this....I was ready to set the entire thing on fire and order a new quiver :chortle: 

I actually had to take the top plastic piece off.....and getting my hand in there wasn't an easy thing to do.....after getting it close I have to use the handle on a hammer to push them all the way down in there....that was after I had to break one of the magnets so that it would actually fit.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes it is a quieter now.....not silent but it isn't as loud as it was. I am going to get a small brush and paint some tool dip on the inside edges of the slots that should shut it up :thumb:
> 
> as for what I did......I got some magnets and velcro....and they are married together in the bottom of the quiver....I will say that most people probably don't have the patience to tackle this....I was ready to set the entire thing on fire and order a new quiver :chortle:
> 
> I actually had to take the top plastic piece off.....and getting my hand in there wasn't an easy thing to do.....after getting it close I have to use the handle on a hammer to push them all the way down in there....that was after I had to break one of the magnets so that it would actually fit.



yeah that sound like too much work. I will just stick with my towel trick lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes it is a quieter now.....not silent but it isn't as loud as it was. I am going to get a small brush and paint some tool dip on the inside edges of the slots that should shut it up :thumb:
> 
> as for what I did......I got some magnets and velcro....and they are married together in the bottom of the quiver....I will say that most people probably don't have the patience to tackle this....I was ready to set the entire thing on fire and order a new quiver :chortle:
> 
> I actually had to take the top plastic piece off.....and getting my hand in there wasn't an easy thing to do.....after getting it close I have to use the handle on a hammer to push them all the way down in there....that was after I had to break one of the magnets so that it would actually fit.


Hhmm... cool idea.. would work easily with the Bohning quiver I just got. It has 5 tubes in it that I could pull out, put magnets in the bottom of, then put back in!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Just a thought I just had... wonder if it would make sense to cover the magnets with something if you haven't already.. I would think if you dropped an arrow down into the quiver a little hard, a magnet would probably "barb" the tip of your points... I know it would on the Victory NanoForce points that I have, those things are SHARP!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ahhhhh, now I know why you didn't answer the phone. :doh: Playing with magnets......:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhhh, now I know why you didn't answer the phone. :doh: Playing with magnets......:wink:


nope that was after....I didn't even go to the store till 3:00.

but I called you back.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Who sells the magnets?


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like the Win & Win Magnetic Target Quiver. LAS has one in their catalog. There is a magnet in each tube.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

pretty sweet!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Did a little work today myself, though no magnetism or other mythical forces were involved, other than good ol gravity. :lol: It was finally nice enough to air out the ACC's for a bit, so... I did... :tongue:

Shot out to 60, though my target (a 20yd field face) proved a challenge for my large dot on my lens (cause I like a biggun for indoors). Still, the Cat shows promise.. got a couple decent marks, a bit breezy, but it's sendin the ACC's downrange at about 300fps.. not bad.. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Just a thought I just had... wonder if it would make sense to cover the magnets with something if you haven't already.. I would think if you dropped an arrow down into the quiver a little hard, a magnet would probably "barb" the tip of your points... I know it would on the Victory NanoForce points that I have, those things are SHARP!


You don't want to cover the magnet...they aren't industrial strength and able to hold 50lbs :wink: 

The points on those X7s are Pro Pins and MUCH pointer then those Victory points are...and the arrow is 2-300 grains heavier. The points will be fine....I am not don't put my arrows in the quiver like I a Lebron on a fast break. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> Who sells the magnets?


Every hardware store in the country. 

Like I said in the first post....everything I listed came from the same store.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sturdyman said:


> Sounds like the Win & Win Magnetic Target Quiver. LAS has one in their catalog. There is a magnet in each tube.


That's were whoever did theirs a few years ago got the idea....

I don't like the W & W quiver though....and it only cost me $5 to turn mine into one....I think I could buy 2 Easton quivers for the cost of the W & W quiver if I remember right....


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll just send you my quiver, and you can hook it up:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys can send them to me to do for you.....and I'll have a giant quiver sale in the Classifieds 

Your hands and arms are skinny enough that you wouldn't have a problem. But your still gonna have to take it apart.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys can send them to me to do for you.....and I'll have a giant quiver sale in the Classifieds
> 
> Your hands and arms are skinny enough that you wouldn't have a problem. But your still gonna have to take it apart.


I'm not even worried about it. my towel keeps my arrows in the quiver just fine, and it stops that dang rattling when I walk lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'm not even worried about it. my towel keeps my arrows in the quiver just fine, and it stops that dang rattling when I walk lol.


They will still fall out if you drop your quiver or knock it over when it's not on....or pick it up wrong :wink:

The rattling will be fixed shortly also....without a towel :wink: just didn't find the right size of what I wanted yesterday :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well today since it was raining off and on and we couldn't get out and shoot.....I decided to go to Lowe's and pick up some things I needed.....
> 
> Got some acetone and rags to fletch up the erras with 187s.....a new gas tank for the torch. I just realized how long the one that I have lasted....maybe 8 years  Some new pliers for the quiver  some velcro for the sunshade that I can't seem to find now :doh: and the main thing I went to get some Plasti Dip for my Pro Pod and end of the of the stab :wink:
> 
> ...


Hornet I see the problem......You need to turn the quiver over


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> They will still fall out if you drop your quiver or knock it over when it's not on....or pick it up wrong :wink:
> 
> The rattling will be fixed shortly also....without a towel :wink: just didn't find the right size of what I wanted yesterday :wink:



I've never had a problem with my arrows falling out of my quiver, I just hate all the noise it makes when I walk.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I've never had a problem with my arrows falling out of my quiver, I just hate all the noise it makes when I walk.


It's more of an issue when I don't have the quiver on.....

The noise is an EASY fix. Mine will be fixed within the next hour or so :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's more of an issue when I don't have the quiver on.....
> 
> The noise is an EASY fix. Mine will be fixed within the next hour or so :wink:


Let me know how it works out. 
I don't have any problems with falling out, most of the time if I take my quiver off it gets packed in the car almost immediately. Don't think I can recall a time where my arrows escaped out of my quiver with out your help lol.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I've never had to climb a ladder to pull an arrow out of a sign, but I suppose if you did your arrows could fall out.:lol3:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Let me know how it works out.
> I don't have any problems with falling out, most of the time if I take my quiver off it gets packed in the car almost immediately. Don't think I can recall a time where my arrows escaped out of my quiver *with out your help* lol.


I remember that.. :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I've never had to climb a ladder to pull an arrow out of a sign, but I suppose if you did your arrows could fall out.:lol3:


:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Let me know how it works out.
> I don't have any problems with falling out, most of the time if I take my quiver off it gets packed in the car almost immediately. Don't think I can recall a time where my arrows escaped out of my quiver with out your help lol.


Your really over thinking the arrow falling out thing....really :wink: It's not like it happens every time you turn around. But you can't tell me you have NEVER picked up your quiver out of the car....from hanging up and had your belt buckle come undone and your quiver fall and your arrows come out of the quiver. 




Bobmuley said:


> I've never had to climb a ladder to pull an arrow out of a sign, but I suppose if you did your arrows could fall out.:lol3:


They wouldn't fall out then.....and I didn't use or need a ladder....Cody was tall enough to pull it out 



IGluIt4U said:


> I remember that.. :zip:


I think everyone on the Hill had one of his arrows :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think everyone on the Hill had one of his arrows :chortle:



yeah, my quiver was empty by the time I realized anything was missing:embara:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> yeah, my quiver was empty by the time I realized anything was missing:embara:


LOL... I think I am going to have fun shooting with you guys this year. I just need to figure out how to balance my time between archery which I am REALLY enjoying recently since I got back into it, and my other big hobby which is riding horses. I spent all day yesterday riding my horse to kind of kick of that season for me, so now it is a matter of figuring out where to spend my time..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> LOL... I think I am going to have fun shooting with you guys this year. I just need to figure out how to balance my time between archery which I am REALLY enjoying recently since I got back into it, and my other big hobby which is riding horses. I spent all day yesterday riding my horse to kind of kick of that season for me, so now it is a matter of figuring out where to spend my time..


Ride the horse on week days, and shoot bows on the week end. Just set aside a couple hours a week for practice. 

Either that or use the horse for target practice that would solve all your problems right there lol.















Just kidding don't shoot your horse, that would be wrong.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Ride the horse on week days, and shoot bows on the week end. Just set aside a couple hours a week for practice.
> 
> Either that or use the horse for target practice that would solve all your problems right there lol.
> 
> ...


Well, that plan would work for general riding of my horse, but the big thing I am into is team penning, which to make a long story short, is chasing cattle. And that is done on weekends too. If it was another hobby like arcchery, I would just put it on the back burner for a year, but considering how much I pay in board each month, and the fact that my horses are living animals, I couldn't really do that. Just need to find the right balance of things. I really want to see how good I can get at archery, but don't want to neglect the horses either... I will pretend I didn't read the part about shooting my pride and joy... lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, that plan would work for general riding of my horse, but the big thing I am into is team penning, which to make a long story short, is chasing cattle. And that is done on weekends too. If it was another hobby like arcchery, I would just put it on the back burner for a year, but considering how much I pay in board each month, and the fact that my horses are living animals, I couldn't really do that. Just need to find the right balance of things. I really want to see how good I can get at archery, but don't want to neglect the horses either... I will pretend I didn't read the part about shooting my pride and joy... lol


No one ever said you have to shoot or ride every week end. I'm sure you'll find a good medium there. Hopefully Hinky has the field league again this year. That gives us another chance during the week to get out, and shoot a half.

I guess you can't do with your horse what we do with the dogs, and just load em in the back seat, and take em with ya. They had a blast down at the extravaganza last summer, too bad they have to stay home this year though.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> No one ever said you have to shoot or ride every week end. I'm sure you'll find a good medium there. Hopefully Hinky has the field league again this year. That gives us another chance during the week to get out, and shoot a half.
> 
> I guess you can't do with your horse what we do with the dogs, and just load em in the back seat, and take em with ya. They had a blast down at the extravaganza last summer, too bad they have to stay home this year though.


yeah.. somehow I don't think having a horse running free at a field shoot would work out very well.. lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah.. somehow I don't think having a horse running free at a field shoot would work out very well.. lol


no worse than letting my pitt bull run free.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> no worse than letting my pitt bull run free.


Or Sarge on a Segway? :noidea: :zip:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, that plan would work for general riding of my horse, but the big thing I am into is team penning, which to make a long story short, is chasing cattle. And that is done on weekends too. If it was another hobby like arcchery, I would just put it on the back burner for a year, but considering how much I pay in board each month, and the fact that my horses are living animals, I couldn't really do that. Just need to find the right balance of things. I really want to see how good I can get at archery, but don't want to neglect the horses either... I will pretend I didn't read the part about shooting my pride and joy... lol


Maybe you need to learn how to shoot a field round from the back of a running horse:wink::horse: and just to let you know so far I like the PE


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Maybe you need to learn how to shoot a field round from the back of a running horse:wink::horse: and just to let you know so far I like the PE


Lol... a bunch of my horse friends think I need to start shooting recurve so I can play cowboys and indians and shoot from her back. I'm glad you are liking the PE. It's a sweet bow. I miss it somewhat, but I'm really liking my Scepter also.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm glad you are liking the PE. It's a sweet bow. I miss it somewhat, but I'm really liking my Scepter also.


Please tell me that you didn't do that switch? 

Sorry I am not laughing at you.....on second thought :chortle: 

and I can do that because I made the same boneheaded mistake a few years ago....


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

BH OL' FRIEND, great idea you had with the quiver. Finished mine up yesterday and it is MONEY! After figuring out how to get it apart with a straight screwdriver (and a severely bent back fingernail) it's done. Here's to you :darkbeer: Now, all we need to do is get together and shoot some this outdoor season. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

glad it worked out....minus the bent finger nails :doh: just be glad I put the part in there about taking the thing apart otherwise you would still be working on it :doh:

I don't know how many Va shoots I will be hitting this year....it's just much easier/closer to hit shoots in Md other then at NORVA and maybe PW most ranges in Md are closer to me. 

But I will be around for sure :wink:


----------

